# Wittwo won't work



## conn9 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought a bunch of cubes off www.CubeDepotUSA.com
They all work really well, but the Wittwo 2x2 was really bad, grinding and not making a good noise. Me and my friend took it apart and tried to lube it with diff oil, but the videos on Youtube said something else. That there were 3 of one type of 'edge' piece and 9 of the other, but mine has 2 of that 'edge' piece and 10 of the other. So right now its just lying in pieces, because I can't put it back together. Have I been sent the wrong pieces? Have they updated the cube to have 2 and 10 rather than 3 and 9? I don't know, help. I'll get in touch with them, but I just want to know if I've overlooked something or not. Noone will answer on te one answer question thread?


----------



## asportking (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not sure about the deal with the wrong pieces, but the Wittwo makes that grinding noise because the screws are scraping against the inside of the pieces. Just tighten the screws a little and the grinding noise should go away.


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2011)

Just send them an email saying whats wrong with the cube. I would also recommend sending pictures with the email.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, there should be 3 of one type of edge and 9 of the other. Those 3 go around one corner to hold it in place.


----------



## mitch1234 (Nov 24, 2011)

Watch my review, in that video I show you how to disassemble and reassemble the cube.


----------



## conn9 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I've managed to put it together with just the 2 edges around one corner and the other 10 in the cube, and it seems to be working fine, but it has disallined twice.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

Ask Eric if he can send you a 3rd one of the edge. That way it won't misalign


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 15, 2013)

asportking said:


> I'm not sure about the deal with the wrong pieces, but the Wittwo makes that grinding noise because the screws are scraping against the inside of the pieces. Just tighten the screws a little and the grinding noise should go away.


I just got a WitTwo v1 and have this same problem, but the grinding doesn't go away when tightened. I tightened until it wouldn't even turn, but the corners are still touching the core. Turning it feels like it's scraping, even though lubed, and it's so noisy. What can I do? Does this cube need modding to work well?


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Jan 15, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I just got a WitTwo v1 and have this same problem, but the grinding doesn't go away when tightened. I tightened until it wouldn't even turn, but the corners are still touching the core. Turning it feels like it's scraping, even though lubed, and it's so noisy. What can I do? Does this cube need modding to work well?


The sound "problem" is not a problem if the cube turn great...


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 15, 2013)

ViXoZuDo said:


> The sound "problem" is not a problem if the cube turn great...


It doesn't turn great - it feels like there are rough edges scraping and catching together inside and turning isn't even.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 15, 2013)

Non-even turning is easily sorted by tensioning properly.

The grinding is something you have to take for granted, or you can do what I did, which is take the entire thing apart, glue the inner two halves of those edgelike pieces together so they become one piece like in the witwo v2, and sand them smooth, and take all the little mold thingies off as well.

Grinding will not go away just on its own or by lubing.

(ok well yeah.. maybe after 1000 solves or something)


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 15, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> ~snip~


Thanks. I'm happy to mod it, just wasn't sure why it would be so bad out of the box, given how everyone raves about this cube. The corners feel cheap as well, like if I push on a face it depresses between the other faces.

Its corner cutting is great though.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah.. that is what I thought.. "why are people raving about this.. it feels like a coffee grinder to me". The cube's name actually became "koffiemolen" (coffee grinder). LOL

But modding it helps a HEAP, and it is a really good cube now. Don't sand off more than what is needed to smoothen things, you don't want to overdo it. 

It's not really a mod-mod, but more a fixeruppermod


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah coffee grinder that's a good description LOL. Maybe if I grind my morning coffee in it for a couple of weeks it will wear it in a bit  

I will give it a chance. Probably seems worse because my other 2x2 is a Ghosthand that was silky smooth and silent out of the box.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

The Ghosthand equals the Shengshou (innards are the same) in smoothness.. I love those two. I must say that since the "mod" the wittwo does feel more sturdy, but that could also be because it weighs a bit more.

However the corner cutting on the witwo is wonderful. 

But yeah.. I won't corner cut that far anyway *giggle*

Go with what you like best at least, breaking it in a lot will definitely help. I couldn't live with all the grinding hence my fixing that


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah the grinding is not to my taste. Still I enjoy dismantling and sanding as much as cubing, so it's all good!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

*laugh* You sound like me. Another dismantling and assembling fan here :tu


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah if a cube is great out of the box, I'm disappointed. After a couple of hours I'll give in to temptation and dismantle it anyway


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

WHAHAHAHA!!! *nods hard*

Just imagine.. there might be no lube under a washer... (there usually never is actually.. so that is very satisfying to do hehe)


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah and even if everything's perfect, I'm not happy turning unless I know exactly what's going on inside! 

So let's throw the question open: which cube needs the most modding? I want one


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

*laughs* 

I did the most work to my 4x4 mf8/dayan which involved getting rid of catching and all that stuff and improving corner cutting. Other cubes that I heard take a while are the shengshou 4x4 konsta mod and florian, and good thing is there are stickers available that match the modded pieces.


Also.. why not get a cheap.. say.. 3x3 or 4x4 and make a shapemod yourself?


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have an SS 4x4 on order in eager anticipation of hours of sanding


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

Be careful not to OVERmod it.. or it will become unstable.. that is the last thing you want


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm - do you think the orbital grinder would be overdoing it?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmm.. *nods a little* Yeah.. it might be.. lol


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Non-even turning is easily sorted by tensioning properly.
> 
> The grinding is something you have to take for granted, or you can do what I did, which is take the entire thing apart, glue the inner two halves of those edgelike pieces together so they become one piece like in the witwo v2, and sand them smooth, and take all the little mold thingies off as well.
> 
> ...


Hi could you possibly write up what you did to your V1? I don't know which pieces you glued and sanded. Was it the 12 pieces that surround the corners (3 of which lock to the core)?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=100

Take a look there, then http://www.zcube.cn/image/data/TC/TC-WitTwo1-5.JPG

Those pieces were glued and sanded all around so all the sides where the two pieces meet feel as one.

Could be I also glued and sanded these: http://www.zcube.cn/image/data/TC/TC-WitTwo1-7.JPG (top left) so they are all smooth as well. Can't remember though if I did that or not.. but I think so.

Also took off all the burrs for any and all pieces that are there.

Hope that helps


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> http://www.zcube.cn/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=100
> 
> Take a look there, then http://www.zcube.cn/image/data/TC/TC-WitTwo1-5.JPG
> 
> ...


Great, thanks. I have my v1 apart and that 'gap' between the two pieces of those edges are exactly what rubs against the gaps in the gaps in the 3 piece corner to make all the noise. It's almost like you need to glue and epoxy the gaps and then sand so the sides of those pieces are smooth. Is this what you did more or less?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

I simply glued the pieces together by applying a drop of glue on the parts that connect on the inside. 

No glue in the seams or anywhere else where I could glue my fingers onto it hehe. Just the plain basic parts where they slide in each other. The rest was sanding.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 19, 2013)

How did you get it apart? Mine has been lying unused waiting for me to find time to mod it . Did you find a solution to the faces of the corners squashing inwards?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 19, 2013)

I didn't have any problem with the faces of corners squishing inwards. That is likely due to tensioning.

Get it apart? Uhmm.. loosen the screw? 

Watch that first: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TeHF8LVhhc or this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys85gPuGrHE

Just don't do that corner pull out thing.


----------

